

Someone Calculated How Many Calories A Mouse Click Burns - kmax12
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/11/someone-calculated-how-many-calories-a-mouse-click-burns/

======
kmax12
71 clicks to burn a kcal

edit: off by order of magnitude...714 clicks

~~~
jtagen
1000 calories in a Calorie (kcal), 714 clicks to burn a "Dietary Calorie"

------
Eduard
1,000 calories = 1 kcal... 1,024 calories = 1 Kical

------
innguest
> taking 195 micromoles of ATP (Adenosine Triphosphase) to move the index
> finger muscles per click.

Except fingers don't have muscles.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finger#Muscles>

